# Nightmare - VMware Tools



## Niatross (Oct 27, 2012)

Can somebody please pull me out of my nightmare and tell me there is an easier way to install VMware Tools for FreeBSD.  I see two types of VMware Tools for FreeBSD

What do you guys suggest?  Should I use VMware's version of "VMware Tools" and install an archaic compat6x" and do some recompiling of VMware's source code

or

Use "open-vm-tools"

PS: There seems to be no support by VMware (to get off their as*es and create a version of "VMware Tools" that works with recent versions of FreeBSD). Am I right or am I assuming this?


----------



## nagual2 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=163709#post163709


----------



## ceyhunkirmizitas (May 18, 2013)

I've just installed VMware tools in FreeBSD 9.1. I recorded the session. You can watch it on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae0zYA56MrY


----------



## zspider (May 18, 2013)

Last time I installed FreeBSD in VMware (with the tools) it was a disaster. It actually gave me a bad first impression of FreeBSD and put me off using it on the bare metal for a couple of years.


----------



## freesbies (May 18, 2013)

Virtualbox will be less painful and same performance as VMware on FreeBSD. You can find good documentation for Virtualbox installation and configuration at https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox and Virtualbox on FreeBSD.


----------



## pacija (May 18, 2013)

I am using VMware's tools on all of my FreeBSD 9.1 servers. It needs misc/compat6x and lang/perl. Back on 9.0 there was a problem described and solved on dan's blog, but since 9.1 I had no problems with VMtools.


----------

